# Mini-Nubian vs Kinder feedback wanted



## MsDeb (Aug 25, 2014)

We recently made some slight adjustments in our little herd and have settled in with three pet goats. All my research has gotten me interested in going more toward dairy goats for the long run.  Kinders sound really interesting because of the dual purpose dairy/meat mix,  but we already have a sweet and beautiful ND buck.  Since I really want to keep our buck I suppose mini's would be the way to go, because I'm not going to get him castrated at this point. I guess kinder boys wouldn't bring in a lot per pound if we sold them for meat and my husband has already said he didn't think he could eat a goat that we'd raised.  (He didn't grow up on a farm, and I think it's kind of sweet that he feels this way.)  We talked about it a lot this weekend but I'd like to hear from people here experienced with both.  We really just want milk for ourselves and our kids/grandkids.  My son wants to make cheese and I have a friend that would like to play with making soap. Info on websites for kinders and mini's both sound like either milk would be good for that.

Also, I have found what sounds to be a lovely little 2 month old Nubian doe.  She is local and from people who raise goats. The mother is an excellent milk producer.  I am going to look at her today and can get her for $150 without papers or $200 with.  We do not have papers or any way to get papers on our ND buck.  Is there any point in getting papers on the doe?  It seems like it would be better in the long run to have them just in case we ever breed her with a registered buck but again, I'd like some input. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm with your husband, I couldn't eat one of my goats.
I think the mini Nubians are a good idea for what you want to do.  I'd go ahead an get papers on the doeling.


----------



## MsDeb (Aug 25, 2014)

OneFineAcre said:


> I'm with your husband, I couldn't eat one of my goats.



LOL!  I grew up raising bottle calves and a few of them were fattened for butchering. Of course there was quite a bit of time lapse between the bottling and the butchering and they never were really pets frolicking around the yard.  I would probably have more of a problem with goats than I want to admit to hubby.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 25, 2014)

I would do the mini Nubian. Yes the kinder is classified as dual purpose, but you can eat any goat. I have seen some Nubians that are very solid and thick, others that are very lean and look more dairy. I think it depends on the lines. I have seen kinders, and truth be told they really aren't all that big. ( no offence to any kinder breeders!) Now that could have been the lines they came from, but I don't know. I think if you find the right the goats, you can have a good dairy animal with a good carcass too.  You have to remember that kinders were developed by crossing pygmys with Nubians. I you have a nice solid buck, you should be good to go! 

I would buy the papers, who knows maybe in a few year you will really wish you had papers.

Eating goats...


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 25, 2014)

I'll eat all the goat I can get at a Jamaican or Indian restaurant.
Not going to eat one of my babies though.


----------



## PoultryQueen101 (Aug 25, 2014)

I would get  the nubian doe along with her papers. Nubians are the ones with long ears right? Lol
I just got 2 little NDs and they are very sweet. I like nubians, but we dont have room.
I vote nubian with papers. Its worth it if you want to sell her later because most people look to buy registered goats so they have good milking lines.

As for eating goats I raised... ... not happening.


----------

